# Fan on Teryx won't turn off



## big brute

I've seen all the problems that everyone is having about the fan not coming on and overheating but mine won't turn off.When it gets hot enough for the fan to come on it will stay on all day,I have to go under the seat and unplug it at the breaker.It's still under warranty,think it's worth taking it back up there or just putting a switch on it.I've been told that the temp. switch may be bad..


----------



## duramaxlover

i would just bypass it and put a temp guage in it


----------



## Guarino113

i had that problem with my father in laws. someone on here told me to hit the sensor on the radiator so i did and it went off and havent had any more problems with it.


----------



## filthyredneck

My 07 Brute's fan used to do the same exact thing...come to find out the actual breaker was bad, just unplugged it and plugged in a 15amp fuse in its place. (This was per Highlands Kawasaki and requires NO CUTTING and it didnt void my warranty) and it fixed my problem. My 08 has the fuse plus the switch mod and have zero issues with it.


----------

